# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Frederik Rreshpja

## shigjeta

*Vjeshte 1990*

Qane dreri ne korije dhe lotet behen shi
Trishtohet era mbi shkemb
Nuk ka me gjethe te gjelbra. Po bien
Enderrat e pyjeve nje nga nje

Ikin zogjte nga shkretimi i drureve:
Lamturmire, o pyje te Ballkanit!
Vec nen nje ferre kalteron ende
Vjollca e fundit e kenges se bilbilit

Ardhte nje vjeshte pa shtegetim zogjsh!
Ardhte nje Zot, vented ore mbi stinet!


*Vinjete*

Nje shelg i vetmuar, mbuluar me dimer
Braktisur nga zogjte dhe gjethet:
Era, si keter kercen mbi drurin
Me bocen e shiut nder dhembe

Netet e lumtura, si zilka
Tringellijne ne deget e kujteses
Vizatohen ne sfond te vetetimave
Henezat qe hengren dhente e vjeshtes

Rene nga xhami i thyer i qiellit
Kristal i akullit yllezon neteve
Dhe mbi pastelet e bores mardht
Shelgu i trishtuar, fatkeq si Serembe


*Pergjithmone*

O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.
Kur te mbyllen syte e mi, nuk do te kete me det 
Dhe varkat e loteve kane per te ngecur ne stere.
Shkoj dhe shirat po i le te kyçura 
Por do te ktherm perseri ne çdo stine qe te dua.
Une kam qene trishtimi i botes. 
O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Fati im*

Nje ujevare e vogel vetmon lart ne mal
Dhe lot me ylberet.
Mjegulla e holle, ndane dritares sime
Qan me lot shiu.

Shpirti i vjeshtes, ne shkretetiren e gurit
Ulerin i trishtuar.
Vdekja e ylbereve me ra ne qiell
Dhe vdekja e gjetheve ne duar.

Tere shtegetaret po ikin, ti o zog, mos shko!
Te gjithe e kemi nga nje palme qe diku na therret
Dhe udhe e vjeter rri varur mbi shkrepa,
Si patkoi i fatit tek dera e kenges.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Shi hene*

Si arlekin qe del per shetitje
Ne kopshtin e harruar te feminise,
Hena e pikelluar neper re
Shkel mbi deget e shirave.

Liqeni i vetmuar ne breg te nates,
Shqetesohet ne krahet e eres
Dhe thelle sirena e dallges se kalter
Loton mbi fytyren e fjetur te legjendes.

Yjet ne asfalt si perendim i thyer.
Dhe plepat si murgjer te zinj.
Fshehur pas drureve diku pergjon
Vrasesi i vjeter, trishtimi.

Eh, mundet qe thika e trishtimit
Diku perdhe ka per te me lene,
Fshehur nen nje perendim te thyer
Fshehur nen shira hene...

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Pasqyrim*

Cdo pasqyre e ka nje statuje timen brenda.

Statujat fshihen pas amalgames.

Ne fshihemi pas statujave.

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Bjeshket e namuna*

Bjeshket e Namuna,
Magji e gurte, vizatuar me shqetesim.

Dhembja e nje rapsodie te harruar
Renkon brenda eres, diku.
Dhjetori pikon neper pishat.
Qe mbine mbi rinine e Omerit.

Rete mbi hone
Tundin patershanat e shiut,
Zbardhin ne fund te perrenjve eshtrat e vetimave.

O, ku je tretur ti qe bere tere kete kob te zi
Vec per nje puthje te lene pergjysme?

----------


## Veshtrusja

*Mos e mallko me ndarje kete nate*

Mos e mallko me ndarje kete nate!
S'duhet te ndahemi ne kete peizazh me ere,
Nen keto re te qiellit rrenoje.
Argjendi i dhembshur i ketij peizazhi.
Ne shpirt si medalion do te te rendoje.

Se ne ditet me te trishtuara
Te kam mbrojtur nga pikellimi i qiejt me shi.
Dashuria ime mund te behej cati e tere botes.
E cdo vjeshte. E cdo stine.

Jam i trishtuar. Trendafilat e tu.
Me mbeten ne duar si plage
Dhe perendimi rend pas molleve me pishtar
T'i vere flaken kesaj nate.

Ndoshta do te kthehesh nje dite,
Por pas molleve e viteve,
Atebote perendimi do te kete djegur cdo gje.
Ah! ne kete bote te madhe, vetem une e ti
Nuk do te jemi te lumtur me...

----------


## I-amëshuar

E Merkure, 16 Mars 2005
Shpetim Kelmendi*
Koha Jone


_FREDERIK RRESHPJA NE VETMI_

Nji burre shtatimet dhe i veshur me te zeza shfaqet e zhduket hapsirave gri te kryeqytetit ku dhimbshem pulson ritmi fatkeq i botes osne shqiptare. Nje burre I mplakur, ndonese nuk eshte me shume se gjashtedhjete e tre vjec. Me nje cante te zeze e te vjeter hedhur ne supin e djathte, me nje kapele republika vendosur pa kujdes ne krye. I shperqendruar, i pa vene re prej njerezish qe enden perreth tij. I huaj. Ngjan vertet si i huaj apo si i sjelle perdhunshem, pa lejen e tij e krejtpapritmas, ne nje bote te panjohur ku i duhet te mbijetoje me cdo kusht. Jeton ne zgrip te vemendjes se njerezve te zakonshem, por edhe perskaj atyre te rendesishem qe here mbas here mendojne se perbejne ndergjegjen e se sotmes sone. Ky njeri i cuditshem, per te cilin nuk mund te thuhet me saktesi nese ben pjese ne ate apo kete shtrese shoqerore, nen nje veshtrim te vemendshem shfaqet si nje zoteri qe sapo e kane plackitur dhe keqtrajtuar, si nje njeri qe kerkon adresen e dikujt, si nje postier qe nuk i kujtohen adresat, si nje tip qe ka humbur rrugen, etj. Mund ta krahasosh me gjithcka e kedo, por nese nuk e njeh kurresesi nuk do te shkoje ndermend se behet fjale per nje nga poetet lirike me te medhenj shqiptare te shekullit njezet, Frederik Rreshpjen, ose Fredin, sic i therrasin miqte e tij me te afert. Ndoshta e teproj kur them "miqte", sepse ndokush do te mendoje se ata jane shume. Ne te vertete jane shume pak. Veshtiresia per te qene mik i shume njerezve nuk shkaktohet per arsye se Fredi eshte nje tip i veshtire e tekanjoz, jo se eshte i pasjellshem, -sepse ne komunikim ai eshte nje zoteri i vertete - , por sepse mendjemprehtesia dhe inteligjenca qe i reflektohen ne veshtirimin sadornik qe buron prej syve te tij perhere te skuqun, bejne cdo njeri te ndjehet si perballe nje skaneri, qe nxjerr ne pah semundjet e fshehura me kujdes. Fredi perpiqet me te vertete shume per te gjetur te te tjeret cilesite e tyre me te mira, por kur nuk i gjen behet njeri i drejtperdrejte dhe nuk perton ta thote te verteten. Ironia e tij e perhershme, per te cilen kurre nuk mund te thuhet me saktesi nese eshte arme sulmi apo vetembrojtjeje, por qe gjithsesi shkakton te bashkebiseduesi nji therje te ambel dhe aspak armiqesore, asht nji nga menyrat e shfaqjes se shijes e te shajnise ne te cilat lundron ky kapiten i vjeter. Thote gjera te cuditshme mbi filozofine, politiken, retoriken, historine, femijnine, e ndonjehere edhe per letersine. Per kete te fundit flet pa ndonje pasion te vecante, gati me indiference, a thue se behet fjale per dicka qe nuk i intereson dhe te cilen e kundron prej se jashtmi. Kur e pyes nese ka shkruar ndonji gje te re, me pergjigjet se ka shkruar vazhdimisht, por meqe eshte perhere ne levizje, mjaft prej poezive i humbasin. 

Kete e thote pa dimbje. Per te, e rendesishme eshte qe i ka shkruar, pra ia ka shlyer borxhin vetes, te tjerat nuk kane rendesi. Gjithsesi nxjerr ca fletushka te zhubravitura, qe nuk bejne as per atje (ne rastin me te mire behet fjale per ndonje fletore te shkaterruar ku vargjet e tij perzihen me ca llogari te thjeshta shpenzimesh ushqimore apo me ca shkarravina pa kuptim) dhe m'i jep t'i lexoj. Nuk merret vesh pothuajse asgje. Nje shkrim i catrafiluar dhe i coroditur. Duket si shkrimi i nje gjuhe te vdekur. Atehere Fredi eshte i detyruar te lexoje vete. Se c'ka njefare dridhjeje zeri i tij qe vjen prej se thelli. Dridhje tragjike. Lexon ngadale, por bukur. Ne ndonje rast, sic eshte ai i poezise se shkruar diteve te fundit "Kthim ne vendlindje" qe ia kushton Shkodres, i mbushen syte me lot. Nuk i fshin. Ngaqe i vjen turp, ngaqe nuk do t'ia dije, apo thjesht perton. Qau pikerisht ne vargjet "Kur ishim te ri enderronim te benim nje vjeshte/Tashti ti ke vdekur/dhe je shtrire ne te gjitha stinetI them se eshte nje lirike shume e bukur dhe ai perpiqet me gjithe zemer te ndjehet i kenaqur. I them se permbledhja e lirikave te tij asht dicka e vecante, por ai thjesht perpiqet ta ndieje se brendshmi rendesine e ketij komplimenti. Ne te vertete nuk i intereson. Tjera gjera ka ndermend. I duhet te vazhdoje medoemos luften per mbijetese. Poezia i intereson vetem kur e shkruan, sepse vetem ne ate cast ajo i sherben me te vertete. Flasim mbi kete argument e ai shton se ja! Ky eshte qellimi i poezise. 

*shkrimtar

_Moikom Zeqo, studiues_
Qe ne fund te viteve '60 Rreshpja spikat si nje poet me nje talent te cuditshem, gjeniun, krejtesisht modern. Pervec poezive ai shkruan perralla te denja per vete penen e Oskar Uajlldit. Ka energji te medha, ndonese nuk eshte asnjehere ambicioz, por teper i shkujdesur e moskokecares per veten. I lire ne mendimet, rebel i pandreqshem dhe i pathyeshem ne cdo kohe, aventuren e artit e plazmoi me aventuren e jetes, pikerisht si shprehje e lirise ekzistenciale e individuale. Kundershtar i diktatures ai ka perjetuar njezet vitet e fundit mes dhimbjeve te papershkuara, si i burgosur i vjeter politik, i harruar dhe pabotuar, por perhere me nje identitet te spikatur antikonformist, sfidant i llojit rembojan. I lindur ne Shkoder, qe mund te quhet nje kryeqytet letrar i Barletit dhe Bogdanit, i Fishtes dhe Mjedes etj, mbas vdekjes se Migjenit, Rreshpja eshte talenti me i shquar qe ka dale nga kjo treve, miter e poezise se shqetesuar te kombit. Pervecse poet Rreshpja eshte edhe publicist i mprehte, eseja e tij "Marrezia e Itakes" eshte nga me te bukurat dhe interesantet e botuara keto vitete e fundit, si dhe prozator humorist i rralle i tradites koniciane.

----------


## I-amëshuar

*Rreshpja: Jeta ime, një udhëtim i kotë*  

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Admirina Peci 

Ai është i gjithi një poezi e mrekullueshme". Më kujtohen këto fjalë sa herë e shoh Frederik Rreshpen në hapësirën mes bulevardit "Zogu i Parë" dhe bar "Luks"-it. Ndonjëherë deri te Muzeu Historik. Fiziku i tij, lëvizjet, kapelja që i rri mbi sy, sytë e trishtë, tejet të trishtë, dhe zëri si një melodi e largët. Ecën. Del gjithmonë, aq sa mundet e kur zemrën e ndien pak më të fortë. Nuk mund të lëvizë më shumë. Shëndeti i dobët kaq kënaqësi mund t'i dhurojë. Mund ta hasësh një ditë të ftohtë të funddimrit, ndërsa mban veshur në këmbë një palë shapka e nxiton bashkë me këmbët e mezikomanduara t'u shpëtojë makinave që ikin rrufe. Por mund ta takosh edhe në një nga këto ditë të ngrohta pranvere, tek ndihet pak më i motivuar. Me kapelen e errët, kostumin që i varet tek supet, dhe sytë që i ka gjithmonë të përlotur, u shfaq edhe atë mesditë në një sallë në Muzeun Historik Kombëtar, para dhjetëra kamerave e aparatëve fotografikë. Para shumë njerëzve që ishin mbledhur për librin e tij të fundit. Librin që e ktheu te lexuesit. Pas dhjetëra përjetimesh, me cigaren që s'e lëshon kurrë nga gishtërinjtë, pas dhjetëra shënimesh në kapakët e librave të tij, i gjen forcat të pranojë një ftesë. Një kafe dhe një bisedë"Po si jo, e si mund t'ju refuzoj", thotë. Dhe vjen dhe flet  dhe të rrëqeth me historitë që tregon, me braktisjen e madhe që nuk e lë të marrë frymë 


Ky libër vjen pas një kohe të gjatë heshtjeje. Çfarë sensacionesh ngjall te ju? 

Kam botuar në 1990, që ne gabimisht e quajmë demokraci. Unë kam qenë në burg kur u bë mbledhja e Moskës. Dhe të burgosurit i marrin informacionet shumë më mirë e më shpejt sesa njerëzit që janë jashtë. Unë e dija ç'po ndodhte. Ndaj shkruajta atë libër që të gjithëve iu dukej i çuditshëm, "Erdhi ora të vdes përsëri". Deri asokohe ai ka qenë libri im më i mirë. 

Ç'doni të thoni me " të vdes përsëri"? 

Të vdes përsëri, sepse unë e kuptova se do të goditem përsëri, siç edhe ngjau, deri në këto momente. Sepse komunizmi do të kthehej sërish e do të më godiste prapë. Dhe unë rilindës që në origjinë. Nëna ime ishte bijë princërish. Unë antikomunist i vjetër. Kur erdhi dita e votimeve të para pas '90-s, ishte ende Ramiz Alia, nëna ime që ishte goditur nga një hemoragji cerebrale në tru, donte të votonte. Dhe nuk donte askënd pranë. Dua vetëm Rikun thoshte, kështu më thërriste. Dhe më tha: "Bir, shkruaj ti, se nuk mundem". Dhe kur e pyeta: "Për kë do të votosh", më tha: "Për Partinë e Punës". "Po pse?". "Sepse i kam hyp atij kali", më tha. "E të njëjtën gjë duhet të bësh edhe ti". Dhe unë mbeta i tillë, antikomunist. 

Këtë vëllim të fundit e keni titulluar "Në vetmi". A është në vetmi Frederik Rreshpja? 

Para dy ditësh shkruajta një vjershë. "Sonte kam festë\ sonte pres miq\ Dita e Shëngjergjit\ të gjitha i kam bërë vetë\ asnjeri s'troket te porta\ Tani pi vetëm dhe them: miqtë nuk po vijnë, atëherë kush do të më tradhtojë?". Sepse e kam parë që nuk kam më miq nga ata që kam pasur dikur. Më parë kam qenë njeri i hapur, gazmor, me shumë para, isha simpatik, i ri, i fuqishëm, njeri me emër Kam pasur shumë miq, gjysmën e Shqipërisë. Ja, këta liderët dikur ishin miqtë e mi Nuk e di pse i humba këta miq? 

Nga një varg në tjetrin vërehet se ka shumë stacione në këtë libër, që nga vëllimet e para e deri te krijimet e fundit. A do të doje të ndaloje tani në ndonjërin prej tyre? 


Aty është një kapitull kushtuar nënës. Ajo ka qenë një grua e papërsëritshme, e gjatë, e bukur, energjike, e zgjuar. Ime zonjë ishte bijë princërish, ishte familje e mirë, më ka lënë shumë para Kur vdiq, unë ika nga Shkodra e erdha në Tiranë. Kam marrë me vete trasta me florinj, jo me para bankënote, megjithëse gjithçka ma morën nuk qeshë i zoti t'i mbaja më helmuan, u sëmura por këto janë gjëra që nuk është mirë t'i përmend. 

Por mund të rrëfeni diçka, sidoqoftë, për sëmundjen tuaj? 

Kalova hemorragji cerebrale, kam qenë shumë i sëmurë por çuditërisht kam jetuar deri më tani. Planet e Perëndisë. Kurrë s'mund ta kisha menduar se do të jetoja deri më tani. Kur më ra herën e fundit në 2000-shin iskemia cerebrale, kam ndenjur disa orë në një klinikë dhe kur u zgjova, ndieja dhimbje stomaku. Se unë kam ulçera, dy ulçera. Iu kërkova sodë buke, por nuk më dhanë. "Nuk ka sodë buke", më thanë. "Po si nuk ka?", i pyeta "Është spital këtu". "Po punë e madhe", iu thashë, "unë kam qenë edhe në luftë dhe kishte sodë buke". Pastaj shkuan dhe i thanë drejtorit të spitalit. Isha në spitalin nr. 5. Ai vetëm erdhi e më tha: "Shpëtove". "Si shpëtova ... do të vdes?". "Jo", më tha. "Po ç'dreq shpëtimi është ky", ia ktheva, "unë jam gati i paralizuar". 
Më ka ndodhur pra, fatkeqësia më e madhe që mund t'i ndodhë një shkrimtari. Unë nuk mund të shkruaj nga paraliza, por edhe atë që e shkruaj, nuk mund ta lexoj, është e pakuptueshme 

Thonë se ju shkruani shumë, por edhe zhdukni shumë nga ato çfarë shkruani. Sa nga krijimtaria juaj i keni shkruar vetëm për vete, dhe i keni grisur? 

Shumë. Tërë jetën kështu kam bërë. Unë kështu shkruaj. Ulem të shkruajtre, katër, pesë Pastaj të nesërmen i ripunoj prapë. Unë i ripunoj shumë, nisem nga ajo që ka thënë Çehovi: "Arti i të shkruarit është arti i të shkurtuarit". 

Një kritik është shprehur për ju: " vetë Rreshpja është një poezi e mrekullueshme  çdo gjë tek ai është poezi ". Çfarë do të thotë poezi për ju? 

Kur kam qenë fëmijë i vogël, e shihja veten me çudi. Nuk isha si të tjerët (qan hesht për njëfarë kohe e pastaj me zërin që i dridhet tregon një histori). Mbaj mend njëherë, më ngordhi një mace. E varrosa. I bëra të gjitha nderimet. "Paj", më tha nëna, "çfarë bën kështu!?". "Po i bëj varrimin", i thashë. "Po macja nuk është e krishterë", më tha. "Mirë", i thashë, "po unë kështu e ndiej". "E ke gabim", më tha. "Mirë", ia ktheva. "Po je ndryshe, mor bir, ti s'vlen për asgjë", më tha, "vetëm me shkru vjersha. Kështu je ti, kështu je ndërtuar". Heshti pak dhe pastaj më tha: "Por unë e kam ditur këtë. Ma ka thënë ime zonjë". Po më fliste për gjyshen time. Ajo ka pasur një emër latin, Kaj quhej. Ajo ka vdekur shumë e re. Ka qenë shumë e bukur. Në Vatikan kam parë portretin e saj. Një piktor italian kishte ardhur në Shqipëri dhe kishte kërkuar femrën më të bukur për të bërë një Zonjë të Bekuar, dhe kishte pikturuar gjyshen time. Ajo kishte zakon: iu këndonte fëmijëve vjersha. Dhe i kishte thënë nënës sime: "Do të të lindë një djalë, që do më ngjasojë mua. Atij do t'i lësh gjithçka të familjes sonë. Ai do të jetë i zgjuar, por fatkeq si unë" Dhe ashtu qeshë unë, fatkeq 

Çfarë keni fituar nga kjo jetë? 

Asgjë Ishte një udhëtim i kotë. Perëndia ka hyrë në gjynah që ka krijuar njerëzit. Shën Agustini thotë: Perëndia i ka krijuar njerëzit për t'i vënë në provë. Ata që janë njerëz të mirë, t'i marrë në qiell. Por s'besoj të ketë një Zot, dhe ai të jetë egoist. Asgjë, pra. Mua nuk më lidh më asgjë me jetën. 

Më kujtuat poezinë "Sidoqoftë"? 

Po Aty them: "Sidoqoftë ky mëngjes do më vdesë ndër duar./ Sidoqoftë, njerëzit do ta shpikin disi një mëngjes,/ Ashtu siç kanë shpikur detet, yjet, shiun/ dhe shumë gjëra që nuk ekzistojnë Sidoqoftë, unë mund të shkruaj lirika moderne,/ por tani është tepër vonë të shpik gjëra që nuk ekzistojnë,/ si për shembull lumturia,/ apo fëmijë të bukur, shira lulesh e gjëra të tilla Tani unë e di se nuk do të jetoj shumë dhe dua të mos jetoj shumë, se nuk mund të duroj më të vdes si i mallkuar. Tërë jetën kam vuajtur. Si bëra asgjë kurrkujt. Por më vjen keq, se unë duhet ende të punoja, prapë, e prapë ... E di se nuk e kam përfunduar misionin tim në jetë  

Cili është misioni juaj në jetë? 

Të shkruaj poezi të vërtetë, me një thelb të mirë, që t'u jap mundësi fëmijëve tanë të thonë pas 50 vjetësh: "Edhe ne kemi pasur poetë". Dhe ne, sot, mund të mburremi me "Milosaon", por jo me ndonjë vepër tjetër në poezi. 

Megjithatë, kritikët janë shprehur me vlerësime të larta për poezinë tuaj 

Vetëm ata që më duan. Por unë e ndiej se nuk është tamam kështu  

Do të vazhdoni të shkruani? 

Pa dyshim. Unë punoj rregullisht, çdo ditë  


"Lora, loti i poezisë time" 

Historia e një dashurie të pamundur 


Kur flet për të, vetëm qan. Thotë se është dashuria e madhe e jetës së tij, dashuri që i ka dhembur deri në palcë. "E kam dashur se më deshi shumë. Pas nënës ajo më ka dashur më shumë në këtë botë". E quanin Lora. Vetëm për të dhe për nënën qan e dridhet pafund sa herë flet. Por në historinë e asaj gruaje fijet ngatërrohen shumë herë. Me të pati një djalë që sot nuk e di ku është. Ai, në fakt, vetë ka shumë zona të errëta në kujtimet e tij për këtë histori. Por vlen ta dëgjosh, sidomos ta dëgjosh e të prekësh emocionet e pafund që e kaplojnë kur flet për të. "Ajo ka qenë vajza e një oficeri të lartë të Sigurimit. Fati na solli në një klasë. Unë kam qenë gjithmonë i pari i shkollës. Ajo më deshi mua  (Ndalon. Zëri i dridhet sërish e përlotet). Ma sollën një ditë në bankën time. I thashë: "Si erdhe këtu?". Dhe më foli me një zë çapkëneje: "Mësuesja më tha, ai është ma i urti i të gjithëve". "Ku e ke shtëpinë", më pyeti. Dhe ia tregova. "Po aty rri unë", më tha. "Po ti rri në shtëpitë e mia me qira", i thashë, "e kanë sjellë babanë tënd me dhunë aty. Ai s'e paguan as qiranë". Kështu nis t'i rrëfejë dialogjet e para me këtë vajzë që erdhi në jetën e tij krejt rastësisht. "Kjo ka ngjarë në klasë të shtatë. Duke shkuar rrugës ajo më ngacmonte, bënte lojëra "Të vij sonte tek ti?", më tha. "Ç'do të bësh ti tek unë mos o Zot na vret babai", i thashë. "Po unë të dua", më tha. "Ç'janë këto fjalë", ia ktheva. "Nuk duhet të flasësh kështu, ti je vajzë, e i bie të bëhesh rrugaçe kështu Pastaj, unë jam njeri shumë i ndershëm, këtë edukatë kam, jam katolik". Po nuk më shqitej ajo. Kurrë.. Arriti të më vinte në shtëpi, derisa një ditë e kuptoi i ati dhe dha porosi që ta vrisnin, mjekët "Nuk më duhet ajo vajzë, që lidhet me një armik". Na ndanë, megjithëse unë s'kisha bërë asgjë, nuk isha armik asgjë nuk kisha bërë. Pastaj më vonë, nëna ime duke vdekur më tha diçka. Nuk di sa duhej ta besoja. Ajo kishte kaluar dy hemorragji celebrale në tru. Por më tha: "Djali të lindi. E quajta me emrin tënd, Frederik". Djali u rrit u bë burrë. E çuan në shkollë për oficer sigurimi. Një ditë erdh e më tha: "A ka një Frederik tjetër?". "Po", i thashë. "Është Frederik Rreshpja, babai yt". "Po ku është ai", i kishte thën time zonje "Është në Burrel, në burg". "Po unë i kam thyer këmbën atij, e kam rrahur Po qe kështu, atëherë unë do të vras veten". Kështu ma tha ime zonjë, po nuk di sa duhet ta besoj. Tani pyes të tjerët. Më thonë shumë gjëra për atë fëmijëqë e kanë rritur derisa është bërë 7-8 vjeç, por ka ikurmë kanë thënë se ka ikur në Kinë nuk e di Por Lorën e kam dashur, sepse më donte shumë, më donte mbi çdo njeri" 

Thonë për të: 
Hans Joacim Lanksch 
 vepra e Frederik Rreshpes është poezi e dorës së parë e kalibrit europian. 
Robert Elsie 
 që në rininë e tij Rreshpja ka qenë një poet tronditës 
Henri Izrael, botues amerikan 
 është një poezi tronditëse dhe me një mjeshtëri që ne amerikanëve na mungon 
Ivanov, kritik rus 
 ne kemi Pushkinin, Eseninin, dhe shqiptarët duhet të jenë krenarë që kanë një poet të tillë. Leo dë Rua, kritik francez 
 u trondita nga ky njeri që përmban një gjenialitet ballkanik, që është vendi i lindjes së artit 
Ismail Kadare 
 Frederik Rreshpja është ndër poetët më të mirë të Shqipërisë  

_Gazeta shqiptare_

----------


## katana

nuk duhet te jet ne ndonje kend te letersise kjo teme? 

gjithsesi flm qe i keni sjell ne forum kto shkrimet

----------


## katana

UL KOKEN I LODHUR 

Me therret nje mjegull ulur diku
Mbi korijen e fjetur qe premton mars
Dhe pikellimi i debores me gjuj te burimi. 

Mbremja rend drejt qiellit
Hena rend drejt nje shtepie reshë. 

O akuarel i levizshem! Ti mua me therret
Por me erdhi teper vone thirrja jote. 

Koka ime e pabindur tek nje alarm gjethesh
Qe hedh persiper dy grushta nate! 


  TORS 

Dil nga mbreteria e gurit! 
Kam kaq kohe qe trokas tek mermeret.
Njemije vjet dhe dymije vjet. 

Jemi puthur neper iliadhet e vjetra
Kur lires i binin homeret. 
0 hene e shiut, e verbera madheshtore!
Beje nje iliade per mua
Kur te rrezohet edhe Troja e fundit.. 

Rri kyçur ne gur zemra ime 
Njemije vjet dhe dymije vjet. 




DASHURI E HUMBUR 

Dola nga guernika e kesaj nate 
I vrare egersisht, 
Kali i zi i pikellimit 
Ne shtegun e vjeter me priste. 

Kali i zi i pikellimit çme rrezoi
Dhe rashe si ne ballada;
Gdhendur ne gravurat e vjetra, 
Permbys mbi shqytin e nates. 

I vrare nga nje pranvere e kote,
Braktisur nga bota e tere,
Vetem kali i zi i pikellimit vjen rrotull
Dhe qan per te zotin e vjeter. 



ARLEKINET 

Iken arlekinet e trembur nen çatine e perralles
Kur putha per here te pare. 

Qau vajza e vogel: por kushedi
Ndofta qante feminia. Ne kopesht
Nga dritarja e perralles, arlekinet
Veshtronin te trishtuar, tere lote. 

Nuk desha ti tremb arlekinet e mire,
Nuk desha por nuk bej ndryshe
Si nen çdo molle, bile nen çdo dru
Kurdohere nje eve me priste. 



QIELLI I DJALERISE 

Qielli i djalerise ne sqep te nje zogu 
Ra mbi korijen me perralla;
Nga kashta e kumtrit bie dhe bie
Terfili i arte i qiejve. 


Kembanat e yjeve lekunden me hare
Prere nga hena e majit.
Qielli i djalerise ne sqep te nje zogu
U zhduk pas portes se ylbereve. 

Zhduket pas portes se ngjyrave djaleria
Dhe mua trishtimi me mbulon
Nen nje hene qe nuk di te buzeqeshe,
Ne nje bote qe nuk me kupton. 



POETI NE SHKRETIRE 

Absurditetet pa asnje mesazh per TV-te e botes.
Ralle ndonje re, arratisur nga kopeja e reve
Iken e hutuar nga peisazhi arabik. 

Ai rri aty me koken ne duart e shkretires.
U ben me dore avioneve.
Pret nje dallendyshe qe ska per te ardhur kurre. 


KENGE LAHUTE 

Me zuri gjumi i balladave
Dalin etrit pleq ne prag te rapsodive
Dhe nate e dite nje zog me rri te kryet. 

O ti zogu i zi i amanetit,
Per ku vrapon te besh shi, o zog?
Dy tre shira rane e u be dimer,
Dy tre net u deshem dhe u harruam. 

Do te ngrihem e do te marr dynjane
Por gjumi i balladave nuk me le. 

Dy tre shira rane e u be dimer,
Dy tre net u deshem dhe u grindem. 




Ave, nëna ime! 

Rri në shi. Kjo është e vetmja gjë që dua. 
Ç'është ky? Pyesnin pikat e shiut mbi ballin tim 
Kështu kam dëgjuar zërin e shiut
Një ditë vere rrëzë lisit plak
Te porta lënë hapur për zogjtë. 

Ah, kur isha i ri dhe i bukur kujtonja
se tërë shirat e botës binin për mua
po tani që kanë kaluar kaq shumë vite
e di se s'ka asnjë kuptim që bie shi 

Iku dhe nëna ime nën një shi prej mermeri 
nga arkeologjia e perëndive që rrëzoheshin 

Ave, nëna ime!
Vetëm tek ti kam besuar
Zot tjetër nuk kam patur kurrë. Amen! 

-- Marrë nga Revista Kulturore ARS 



*Ku ishe ti?*  

Ku ishe ti kur dola i vetëm nën hënë?
Në ç'hënë barisnje vallë? 

Ku ishe ti kur vizitova profilin tënd
Në xhamin e muzgut që krisi dhe u thye me trishtim? 

Pastaj erdhi nata mbushur me mungesën tënde
Pastaj erdhi prap nata
dhe kështu ka për të qenë deri në ditën e fundit të netëve. 

Zbrita tek kroi 
duke mbajtur në duar vazon delikate të agimit
Pashë sytë e tu ruajtur në kujtesën e ujrave. 

Lisi plak lëshoi përdhe kurorën e vjeshtës
Si një sovran që abdikon. 

Ani, mua më zuri ky mallkim.
Po qysh bën pylli pa ty? Si del vjeshta?
A ndofta nuk do të ketë kurrë më vjeshtë?
Atëherë në emër të kujt do të bien gjethet?
Në emër të kujt do të vijnë shirat, mjegullat, ylberët? 

Ah, zemra ime, eja vër dorë mbi stinët! 
*
Kronikë*  

Një gjethe u bë zog dhe vajtoi mbi ullishte. 

Nga fshati kundruall dolën pleqtë,
Rendën pas shpirtrave që silleshin në ajër
drejt Kashtës së Kumtrit 

Të vrarët i rreshtuan në sheshin DEMOKRACIA
mbështjellë me çarçafët e dhëndërisë. 

Por shtypi tha se zgjedhjet qenë të ndershme,
të lira dhe korrekte. Ashtu edhe TV-të 

Pastaj lanë gjakun
Te ullishtja me drurët e përdredhur nga dhembja
Ah! Ullinjtë e Shqipërisë dhe paqja juaj e mallkuar. 


*Për një vjollcë*  

Çeli vjollca e vogël mbi gurishte
si një ylber mbi planete të panjohura 

Kështu kam ëndërruar edhe unë dikur
të bëhem ylber mbi akuafortën e kohës vizatuar egër 
po tërë ato që thashë 
u tretën në kujtesën e palexueshme të ajrit. 

Më me fat janë perënditë
që kthehen tek toka të skalitur: 

Ti s'ke për t'u skalitur kurrë
e veç ndoshta në kujtesën e palexueshme të ajrit 

Ky qe fati yt prej ylberi
me një kryq shiu te koka
Por fati sundon tërë popujt e zotave
të shumtë si rëra,
vjollcë e vogël, o shpirt.

----------


## katana

Qerret e lodhura si një kor tragjedish antike

Hans-Joachim Lanksch

F rederik Rreshpja (a Reshpja, të dhanat luhaten), i lindun më 1941, a 
1940, âsht nji legjendë për së gjalli. Njohësit seriozë të poezisë ia 
nisin kuvendit të entuziazmuem sapo përmendet emni i Fred Rreshpes. Në 
jetën publike dhe në skenën letrare të Shqipnisë, ai nuk âsht i 
pranishëm. Përmbledhjet e poezisë së tij nuk gjenden mâ në shitje. 
Kritika letrare në Shqipní, me sa ekziston, nuk e merr mâ në dijeni 
poetin Reshpja.

Nga Leksikoni i shkrimtarëve shqiptarë 1501  2001 i Hasan Hasanit 
(Prishtinë, 2003) e mësojmë vendin e shkollimit dhe të studimeve si dhe 
vjetët e botimit të librave të tij, kurse nuk mësojmë me asnji fjalë qi 
Frederik Rreshpja ka kenë burgaxhi politik për 17 vjet, mu në moshën mâ 
produktive të çdo shkrimtari, mes moshës 30-vjeçe dhe 50-vjeçe, gjâ qi e 
mësojmë vetëm nga Historia e Letërsisë Shqiptare e Robert Elsie-t 
(Tiranë  Pejë, 2003)

Poezitë e Frederik Reshpes s'përmbajnë barra të panevojshme, fjalë të 
gzhollta. Çdo element teksti âsht me funksion. Tekstet, megjithatê, nuk 
të duken të turnueme dhe të mpira, por janë plot ngrohtësi dhe jetë.

Sa e paqetë dhe e trazueme të jetë jeta e Frederik Reshpës për së 
jashtmi, aq i përshkon poezitë e tij nji frymë e qetë dhe e rregulltë, 
ku rregullsia dhe qetësia e vjershave të tij aspak nuk të bâhen sikur 
kapak artificial mbi nji vulkan vlues.

Reshpja s'âsht poet i gazëllimit himnik, pa lëre ekzaltimin kombëtar. 
Temat e tij janë humbja, dhimbja, vetmia, qi i derdh në vargje të nji 
individualiteti dhe bukurie prekëse. Larg gjithë toposëve avazesh 
albanocentrike, poezia e Frederik Rreshpes âsht letërsi e dorës së parë 
të kalibrit europian.

Dita e gjahtarëve

Na zuri mëngjesi në udhe

Moj kapelja ime e vjetër



Rrugë, re. Përpara hieroglifja e madhe e ditës.

Kyçin e saj e mban nata.



Lumi Je është shumë larg

Po mua pse më ze malli për toka që nuk i kam parë kurrë?

Vetëm zërin e tyre e kam parë te Li Bo.



Verës që shkoi kisha një stap që u bë shelg te prroi i vjetër.

Do vinë zogjtë, do bëjnë fole

Dhe ne nuk do të jemi më të vetmuar

Moj kapelja ime e vjetër.

Deri në ditën e gjahtarëve.

Gjahtarëve të mallkuar.



Dimër



Bie dëborë. Rënkojnë

Qerret e lodhura si një kor tragjedish antike

Në udhën e fshatit

Dhe mua m'u kujtua pabesia jote.



Sigurish dëborën e ka shpikur një hyjni e pabesë

Mëpastaj Zoti i tradhëtuar vështronte

Fushën ee mbuluar me qefin.

Si për një të vdekur madhështor.



Ah, si të shkoi ndërmend pabesia!

Si të shkoi ndërmend dëbora!



Më ke dashur shumë.

Por erdhi një ditë që shpike dëborën.

Tani udhët janë zënë.

Dhe unë rri e vërej fushën ku vdes madhërisht dashuria.



Kronikë për zgjedhjet



Një gjethe u bë zog dhe vajtoi mbi ullishte.



Nga fshati kundruall dolën pleqtë,

rendën pas shpitrave që silleshin në ajër

drejt Kashtës së Kumtrit.



Të vrarët i rreshtuan në sheshin DEMOKRACIA

Mbështjellë me çarçafët e dhëndërisë.



Por shtypi tha se zgjedhjet qenë të ndershme,

të lira dhe korrekte. Ashtu dhe TV-të.



Pastaj lanë gjakun

Te ullishtja me drurët e përdredhur nga dhembja.

Eh! Ullinjtë e Shqipërisë dhe paqa juaj e mallkuar!



Deklaratë shtypi



Skllevër mosmirënjohës, ju deri dje

Te këmbët e diktatorit jeni shtrirë,

Dhe më keni quajtur mua skandaloz

Për fjalën time të lirë.

Enveri lëshonte urdhër-vdekje

Por prangat m'i keni vënë ju

Tani shkruani për mua parrulla nëpër gazeta

Dhe i varni si prangat nëpër mure



Skllevër mosmirënjohës dhe të marrë

Kope hipokritësh servilë,

Unë muret dhe prangat ii pështyj,

unë kam lindur skandaloz dhe i lirë.



Mike e vjetër



Jo, ti nuk je zbardhur mikja ime e vjetër

Por amalgami i çmendur i pasqyrave

Të ka mbuluar në dimër.



Ik nga pasqyrat,

Pellgjet janë më të ndershëm

Sepse të bëjnë narçiz.



Si ike kaq befas?

Kështu tërë ikje ke qënë dhe në rini...



Të kërkova nëpër hollet e hoteleve,

Vetëm diku në një bar të vjetër,

Si një krah i thyer pulëbardhe,

Kishte mbetur pak dimër nga ti.

Profetët e rremë



Dhe kemi qënë tmerrësisht të persekutuar

Dhe jemi biblikë me biografi të mirë



Mjer ju po i besuat çdo të kryqëzuari!



Dhe vetëm ne mund t'u çojmë në parajsë.

N.q.s. s'na besoni, ne mund të marrim edhe masa.

Injorantët e dreqit!

Amen!



Vizatime



I.

Mos i beso magjisë së mallkuar

Të telefonit të zi

Dërgomë një fjalë nëpër telat e vetëtimave.



II.



Një dorë plumba mbi xhamin e stendës.

Metal vrasës! Atje te rrënjët e tërmeteve.

Vallë nuk e ke ditur që në këtë botë ka edhe statuja?

----------


## nimf

*Rekuiem*

Noton ne perrua me gjethet mbeshtjelle
Nje dite e vdekur vjeshte
Dhe shterget e fundit shkuan te ngrire
Mbi syte e verdhe ne heshtje

Rrezohet nga druret trishtimi I bores
Lugina me hene e lyer
Dhe dreret e eres vene kujen ne dhembje
Me binjet prej akulli thyer

Me vdiq dhe kjo vjeshte, me shkoi dhe kjo dite
Qefini me gjethe thare
O dimri I drereve me briret ne ere
Ke vjeshte te qaj me pare?



Poezine e mesiperme e gjeta ne nje gazete ne Shqiperi para 2 vjetesh, edhe e hodha ne nje bllok qe kisha me vete pa i dit atehere permasat e autorit qe e ka shkruajtur.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Ja pse dua të vras veten * 

_Tuesday, 01 November 2005 _ 

Jeton i braktisur dhe ku ta zerë nata. Eshtë martuar dy herë dhe po aq herë është futur në burg, padrejtësisht. Gjeniu i letrave shqipe tani ka kaluar moshën 65-vjeçare dhe ka nevojë për një operacion në zemër, por nuk ka para që të paguajë spitalin. Ne, e takuam gjatë këtyre ditëve dhe i morëm atij një intervistë të cilën po e botojmë për lexuesit e gazetës sot. 

*Ku banon Frederik Rreshpja, aktualisht?*

Unë banoj në Tiranë. Kam pasur një shtëpi kur dola herën e fundit nga burgu, por atë e kishin marrë

*Pse jeni burgosur?*

Gjithmonë politikisht, dhe gjithmonë nga miqtë e mi. Gjithmonë nga njerëzit e mi dhe interesant është se unë në fakt, nuk kam pasur ndonjë problem. Kam qenë një shkrimtar i angazhuar si gjithë të tjerët.

*Po çlidhje ka politika me shkrimtarin, që duhet të burgosej?*

Më duket se ishte çështje ambiciesh, sepse kapi të gjithë shkrimtarët gati, por ka disa emra shkrimtarësh që nuk i bëjnë mirë letërsisë shqipe po i përmenda. Ndonjeri prej tyre është përfolë edhe në parlament. Kisha edhe nga njerezit e mi që më hiqeshin se më donin.

*Dhe aktualisht në Tiranë, ku banon?*

Unë kam jetuar dikur në një hotel, pastaj kam pasur një dhomë brenda shtypshkronjës time. Pastaj, jam transferuar nëpër vende të ndryshme herë- herë edhe gjysëm ilegal. Dihet që gazetat, shtypi nuk mund të paguajnë, dhe unë nuk kam ndonjë të ardhur. Kjo është një fatkeqësi, prandaj unë vij e jetoj shpesh te shtëpia e vellait të vogël, këtu në Shkodër.

*Po shërbimet që ju nevojiten kush ua bën?*

Vetë unë. 

*Çfarë ndihmash ke pasur nga shteti?*

Asnjë, absolutisht asnjë ndihmë. Unë kam kërkuar një pension të vogël. Nuk arrij me e kuptuar pse shteti më ka penguar dhe më ka sulmuar gjithmonë. Une jam përpjekur të hulumtoj, se unë si gazetar kam qenë mjaft i shkathët, por tani unë jam e sëmurë dhe nuk mund të investigoj, se ajo kërkon shëndet dhe shumë para. E pastaj Pen Klubi me qendër në Londër na akordoi një pension, të cilin e anulloi shteti shqiptar, me ndërhyrje direkte.

*Dhe ai fond ku shkoi?*

Rri atje, në Londër, në punën e vet. Unë pension, kështu siç marrin të gjithë qytetarët shqiptarë nuk kam, për arsyen e thjeshtë se kur kam hyrë herën e fundit në burg, më morën librezën e punës dhe ma grisën. Tani më kanë thënë se diku është arkiva ku mund të gjinden këto gjëra po a jam në gjendje unë të shkoj e ti bie mbrapa atyre punëve? Sjam, skam mundësi. Unë kur kam qenë shëndoshë kam patur makina, tash jam i sëmurë, skam asnjë mundësi për ti rënë mbrapa këtyre punëve, se më duhet patjetër me nxjerr një pension sado të vogël. Nano dhe Dokle përpara fushatës më gënjyen për një pension special Përpara 3 muajsh muhabeti me të dy u bë, po nuk u konkretizua, nuk më dhanë asnjë shkak asnjë arsye, asnjë shpjegim. Ata i ndërrojnë numrat e telefonit, unë nuk arrij me i gjetë numrat e rinj të telefonit. Ndërsa me drejtuesit e rinj ende nuk kam biseduar. 

*Sa është numri i librave të krijimtarisë tuaj?*

Janë me qindra libra. Të gjitha zhanret,që nga drama, romani, libra për fëmijë, poezi, etj. Poezinë e kam pasë për qejf shumë edhe këtë jam kam pasionuar vetes, që në poezi me bërë diçka, por unë nuk e kreva misionin tim në jetë. Arsyeja ishte se gjysma e jetës më ka shkuar burgjeve e spitaleve.Tani pleqëria më erdhi keq shumë, por e keqja ime është se unë smund të eci dot. Por unë jam katolik dhe vetvrasjen e kemi të ndaluar se unë skam çtë bëj më në këtë jetë.

*Pse, e mendon ndonjeherë të vetëvritesh?*

Shumë herë e kam menduar, se çfarë do të bëj i tillë unë në këtë jetë?

*Kë nga shkrimtarët e mëdhenj të botës do të imitosh?*

Nuk e di. Unë kam pasur një femijë, po edhe atë e kanë vrarë dhe kur më pyesin, ti pse harxhon para, pse shëtit gjithë botën, që nga Australia e deri në Nepal, unë hesht. Sepse në fakt, unë shkova se më thoshin, që çuni është gjallë. Por në të vërtetë e kishte mbytë babai i nënës së tij. Domethënë, gjyshi i tij. 

*Po nëna e djalit tuaj a është gjallë?*

Jo, e mbyti i jati. Nuk donte miqësi me një njeri që ishte armik i partisë dhe i popullit, se unë rrjedh nga një familje aristokrate. Unë jam komunist  thoshte ai, dhe më në fund vetë përfundoi në burg se Enver Hoxha i kishte ndërtuar kështu këto punë. Kush i informonte, i vinte hakut këtyre njerezve, po vetë atë nuk e informonin mirë siç thotë i biri Sokoli. Dhe e kam takuar një ditë Sokolin dhe i thashë, Po ty që të mbante afër Enveri, përse nuk e informoje dot për të vërtetat. Ai nuk foli. 

*Çfarë kujtimesh ke nga gruaja dhe djali?*

Se kam pa

*A ke fotografi?*

Jo. Sigurisht, të Lorës, (gruas time) kam, ndërsa të çunit jo, se isha në burg.

*Sa ka ndikuar kjo gjëndje në krijimtarinë tënde të mëvonshme?*

Çtë të them. Heminguej thoshte, shkrimtari duhet të vuajë si shpata në zjarr që të bëhet një shkrimtar i mirë, por për mua ishte e tepërt se unë sjam Jezu Krishti.

*Si sillen kolegët, shkrimtarët dhe gazetarët me ju?*

Shumë mirë. Për çudi vetëm Kadareja nuk sillet mirë. Unë e kam përkrahur dhe ndihmuar atë njeri, e kam përkrahur shumë. Ne kemi për detyrë ti mbrojmë këto figura të mëdha. Po ai nuk bën mirë, sigurisht. Megjithatë unë jam sjellë mirë dhe vazhdoj të sillem mirë kundrejt tij. Ai ka shkruar libra, unë nuk kam shkruar ndonjë ese tjetër për librat e tij.

*Kush ju ka futur në burg?*

Shokët e mi. Ose ata që më hiqeshin si të tillë. Më kanë burgosur dy herë. Madje, edhe pas ardhjes së demokracisë. 

*Ju jeni një shkrimtar endacak, ku gdhihesh dhe ku ngrysesh?*

Kjo varet nga gjendja ime ekonomike. Kur kam, fle në një hotel të mirë se unë jam mësuar me jetë luksoze, që fëmijë më ka pasë mësuar nana. Kur nuk kam para, fle në një hotel fare të thjeshtë. A të ka takuar ndonjëherë të flesh jashtë? Po, fatkeqësisht më ka takuar. Kam fjetur edhe para Pallatit të Kulturës.

*Si je ndjerë?*

Hiç. Kisha një kobure me vete, edhe mendova të vrasë veten por thashë se vetëvrasja, jo vetëm që është budallallëk, por është edhe krim fetar. Zoti se fal këtë. Unë aty e lashë koburen dhe ika. Erdhën dy policë, e gjetën, e morën po mua nuk më thanë gjë. Fatmirësisht, nuk më thanë asgjë. Unë ika dalëngadalë, shkova te një hotel i vjetër, 500 lekë nata, po unë kam ndenjë shumë atje. Më kanë vjedhur disa herë atje, po unë nuk kam bërë fjalë kurrë, prandaj i thashë atyre: Unë nuk e di se kur i jap këto lekë se unë do rri sot këtu. Ata më thanë: Do të rrish sa të duash, ne kemi fituar para prej teje. Je burrë i urtë. Se unë prej natyre jam shumë i edukuar, shumë i qetë. Natyrë angleze. Edhe ndonjeherë kur bëhem nevrik, unë e ndal veten.

*Ju keni nxjerrë kohët e fundit një libër me poezi, si ju duket ky libër?*

Po,sigurisht. Libri është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë kaq shpej. Interesant. Por u habita kur u bë në Durrës mbledhja e poetëve, ku mua nuk më thirrën.

*Çmendim ke për Dritëro Agollin?*

Kam një mendim shumë të mirë, unë e kam pasur shok të ngushtë, bashkë kemi ndenjur natë e ditë, kemi ngrysyr e gdhirë bashkë. Unë kam qenë edhe nënkryetar i Lidhjes. Eshtë një poet shumë i mirë, një shkrimtar shumë i mirë, reportazhet e tij janë të pakrahasueshme, tregimet, sidomos romani Zylo.. është ndër kryeveprat e letërsisë europiane.

Si ju duket letërsia e këtyre 15 viteve të fundit?

Na keni hapur një temë shumë të bukur, shumë interesante. Neve, sot nuk kemi kritikë, thjesht për arsye ekonomike, se nuk i paguan njeri. Mirëpo kritiku nuk mund të blejë një libër, të shkruajë një shkrim e të harxhojë disketën e kompjuterizimin kot, badihava. Nuk ka faj se siç e thotë Engelsi, mbi varrin e Marksit: asnjë këpucar nuk mund të punojë, pa e paguar. Asgjë sbëhet, aq më tepër arti. Po, kështu, qosheve të tryezave flitet shumë, bile ka mendime nga më të kundërtat. Disa mohojnë rreptësisht arritjet. Një nga këta është poeti i shkëlqyer, Fatos Arapi. Ai e mohon rreptësisht letërsinë e zhvilluar pas viteve 90, disa të tjerë brohorasin.Unë vetë kam ndjekur me vëmëndje, kam lexuar me vëmëndje, më kanë rënë në sy shumë emra, shumë njerëz të talentuar, të zotë, me shpirt të madh dhe me mjeshtërinë e fjalës. Më kanë mbetur në kokë, fjala vjen këta autorë: Ermir Nika, Besjan Gjermenji, libri juaj, etj, Uroj që të kemi edhe në prozë. Por në prozë, përveç Shpëtim Kelmendit, unë nuk kam parë ndonjë firmë të re, të fuqishme. Jo se nuk e kam ndjekur, por siç duket ana ekonomike, proza kërkon para më tepër për tu shtypur se unë vetë kam pasur shtypshkronjë dhe e di sa para kërkon një libër, sidomos në prozë, fjala vjen një roman.

*Çfarë po shkruan Frederiku?*

Unë këto dy- tre ditë mbarova një libër të ri poetik me vjersha, por kam të mbaruar edhe një roman. Po të qe për mua edhe nuk do të shkruaja fare,do hiqja dorë nga letërsia, por mua më duket se çdo gjë të mirë që bëjnë njerëzit, jo vetëm në poezi, por çdo gjë, çdo veprim, edhe një dy lekësh me i dhënë një të varfëri, të duket se të gjitha këto janë të injektuara nga Perëndia. Unë kështu them. Edhe ndjej një shtytje të brendshme, sikur më thotë engjëlli mbrojtës, shkruaje këtë. Se për mua personalisht, nuk do të merresha më me letërsinë. Unë nuk jam ambicioz, nuk kam nevojë, e as kam pasur kurrë nevojë, kjo është arsyeja që unë nuk jap intervista dhe jashtë shtetit janë habitur me mua. Skemi parë njeri, përpara që spranon të japë intervista, nga vjen ti, më kanë pyetur. Unë vij nga Shkodra, nga qyteti i mbretërve ilirë, u thosha unë.

*Pas tragjedisë së parë familjare a keni provuar të dashuroni përsëri?*

Unë, u martova me shtytjen e nënës, po atë e zura me një oficer sigurimi, që e kishte burrë motre. E zura në dhomë, në krevat, e mora, e çova në shtëpi. I thashë atyre: urdhëroni deklaratën që ka shkruar. Dua të shtoj këtu se disa herë kanë tentuar të më helmojnë.

*Kush kishte interes të të helmonte?*

Ata që ishin të interesuar për pasuritë e mia. Koha ime ka kaluar, tashmë. Unë jam 65 vjeç, i sëmurë me zemër. Kam nevojë për një operacion, për një bypass, por tani unë skam më para, as pasuri, as çfarë të shes më.  

Sot.

----------


## Moltisanti

Histori e dhimbshme  :i ngrysur:   ....gjynah sa pa fat ky njeri  :i ngrysur:

----------


## TiLoNcE

pik e zez thash se ishte merzit xhuxho mer jahu

Jeta nganjeher osht shum e padrejt..
kur degjoj e lexoj si ka qen ky regjim,,si i ka shtyp njerzit me kom..si i ka shkateru familje te tera...pyes veten SI KA AKOMA NJEREZ ME NOSTALGJI PER ATE PERIUDH..

me vjen keq per ket njeri te pa-fat..

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Ky njeri i pa-fat eshte nje nga poetet lirike me te mire shqiptare

----------


## Labeati

Vdiq ne mjerim te plote, poeti lirik ma i madhi i sotem shqiptar, ne moshen 66 vjecare. U shua Essennini shqiptar.

*IN MEMORIAM PER FREDERIK RRESHPEN*

"Abiit, excessit, evasit, erupit" - (Doli, iku, u largua, u zhduk). Ky lokucion latin mbahet i famshem per gradacionin e sinonimeve. Keshtu ndodhi me jeten e njeriut dhe poetit Frederik Rreshpja. Atij i mungonte "amor sui" - (dashuria e vetvetes). Si askush, Frederik Rreshpja nuk cau koken dhe e trajtoi me mosperfillje jeten e tij. Nje shperdorim i dhimbshem, nje mosperfillje mbreselenese.

Frederik Rreshpja, lindi per te qene nje perjashtim. Substanca e jetes se tij, nuk percaktohej nga frymemarrja, as nga veprimet e marrezishme, as nga normaliteti i zakonshem. Ai ishte njeriu me nje aparat ndjesish te pazakonte, ai dinte te krijonte nje poezi te pazakonte. Nga kjo pikepamje, ai eshte shume here me i rendesishem dhe shume here me i pazevendesueshem se te gjithe vdeketaret e zakonshem normale. 

Para dy ditesh, ne muzg me mori nje njeri i panjohur ne telefonin celular. "Jeni Moikom Zeqo?". Po, -iu pergjigja. "Eshte nje njeri i rrezuar perdhe ne asfalt, eshte duke vdekur. Me permendi emrin tend dhe numrin e celularit". "Ku ndodheni tani?". "Nje kafene prane kulles se Sahatit, ne qender". "Po vij, menjehere". 

U nisa me ngut, ne nje kafene e gjeta ate qytetarin i cili me telefonoi dhe prane tij Frederik Rreshpen te sfilitur, me nje zbehtesi te frikshme. Mesa duket, kishte pesuar nje atak, merrte fryme me veshtiresi, megjithate fliste ne menyre aq halucinative, me fraza shpesh pa lidhje, si ne jerm mitologjik. Kishte ardhur fill i vetem nga Shkodra ne Tirane ne mengjes. Mbante ne qafe te lidhur nje cante te vogel, ishte i perhumbur, vetem syte i shkelqenin. "Une kam gjetur stemen e arte te Princit te Spanave, Moikom - me tha". "Ti e di, qe kam patur dikur nje djale, nuk e kam marre vesh se ku eshte asnjehere. Edhe Loren, te vetmen femer qe kam dashur ne jete, ma kane rrembyer. Patjeter, qe kane vdekur. Nuk kam absolutisht asnje njeri. Cudi si nuk vdes edhe une. Do te shpetoja njehere e pergjithmone". I tronditur, e shihja mikun tim qe e njihja kaq mire. Hija e tij, levizte tani vetem ne viset e miteve, ku kinse kishte gjetur stemen e arte, fliste per nje femije qe s'e kishte patur kurre dhe per nje te dashur qe s'e kishte patur kurre. Vitet e fundit, vetedija e tij ishte e dyzuar, nuk orientohej me ne realitetin e perditshem, hynte dhe dilte nga mbreteria e fantazise, thoshte gjerat me te cuditshme dhe me te pabesueshme, me nje pikellim biblik, ngaterronte koherat, shpikte subjekte dhe ngjarje qe nuk kishin ndodhur, fliste per persona dhe personazhe te krijuar nga lenda e poezise, permendte cironken proverbiale te De Rades se vdekur, mendja e mjegulluar e tij megjithate ishte plot drit`. Nuk i sherbenin me fjalet me kuptimet e tyre te drejtperdrejta, bente nje metaforizim te skajshem te sendeve dhe universit. "Si mendon ti Moikom, jam gazetar apo poet?" - "Pa dyshim qe je poet". "Pse valle u largove nga Shkodra?" - "Une vete u nisa, para disa ditesh ne Shkoder" - "Pse u ktheve? Ku do te rrish ketu ne Tirane? Duhet patjeter te kthehesh ne Shkoder". Se bashku me qytetarin e panjohur (nuk e mesova emrin e tij), duke e mbajtur nga krahet gati pezull, ishte krejt i pafuqishem per te ecur, e cova ne nje hotel, i cili ishte i ngrohte, pagova hotelin dhe mora ne telefon nipin e tij Dashin, djalin e motres, Ciates. I thashe nipit qe te vinte ta merrte te nesermen ne mengjes sepse ishte ne nje gjendje kritike si asnjehere. Gjate ketyre viteve, e kam cuar Frederikun ne spital disa here, duke e shpetuar nga vdekja e sigurte. I kam bere te gjitha perpjekjet per ta ndihmuar, disa here e kam cuar ne azile, kam shkruar letra per kryeministrat, per Presidentet, per ministrat e Kultures qe t'i nxirrnin nje pension te vecante, gje qe ai e meritonte plotesisht. I rrenuar, pa para, tejet i semure, ai perjetoi ditet dhe netet e veshtira, per te vdekur ne mjerim. 

***

Ne mengjesin e 17 shkurtit, me merr Dashi, nipi i Frederikut dhe me thote: "Xhaxhi Moikom, Frederiku, daja, vdiq". Telefoni celular m'u duk si nje zog makaber. Befas, tere bota m'u duk si nje peme vigane me miliona zogj te tille celulare. Me ne fund, pasi kerkoi kaq me ngulm vdekjen, qe ishte paqja e vertete per te, Frederik Rreshpja, i mbylli syte, por jo qepallat e tij ne poezite e mrekullueshme qe ka per te gjithe ne. 

***

"Abiit, excessit, evasit, erupit" - (Doli, iku, u largua, u zhduk). Ky lokucion latin mbahet i famshem per gradacionin e sinonimeve. Keshtu ndodhi me jeten e njeriut dhe poetit Frederik Rreshpja. Atij i mungonte "amor sui" - (dashuria e vetvetes). Si askush, Frederik Rreshpja nuk cau koken dhe e trajtoi me mosperfillje jeten e tij. Nje shperdorim i dhimbshem, nje mosperfillje mbreselenese. Jeta e tij e ngaterruar dhe e trazuar, gati nuk mund te pershkruhet. Megjithate, ai lindi krejt ndryshe nga te tjeret, sepse ai ishte krejt ndryshe nga te tjeret. Te gjithe shkruajne poezi, por ai ishte Poet. 

***

Bota eshte e mbushur me "actia mortalia" - (veprime, pune te njerezve te vdekshem). Miliona njerez nuk e kane shperdoruar jeten e tyre, nuk jane mberthyer nga kotesia, pra kane qene normale. Frederik Rreshpja, lindi per te qene nje perjashtim. Substanca e jetes se tij, nuk percaktohej nga frymemarrja, as nga veprimet e marrezishme, as nga normaliteti i zakonshem. Ai ishte njeriu me nje aparat ndjesish te pazakonte, ai dinte te krijonte nje poezi te pazakonte. Nga kjo pikepamje, ai ehste shume here me i rendesishem dhe shume here me i pazevendesueshem se te gjithe vdeketaret e zakonshem normale. 

***

Poezia e Frederik Rreshpes eshte skema e tij nevralgjike e pashlyeshme, qe dimensionohet ne heshtje, delikate dhe e sigurte, ne hapesiten panteonike te poezise dhe te artit shqiptar. Rreshpja ehste nje poet i lindur dhe jo nje poet i bere. Eshte shume e veshtire ta perkufizosh nje nje formulekete gje. Eshte e veshtire te flasesh dy fjale per njeriun dhe per poetin, per te cilin masmedia ka qene nje mit i paperfillshem dhe aspak miqesor, (jo per fajin e tij), sepse krijimi i vertete nuk kufizohet kurre "in medias res" dhe lavdia e rreme, eshte perhere periferike, ose alibia e mediokritetit. Ne kete kohe te sodomizuar nga politika, Rreshpja beri nje sfide elegante, duke hedhur bumeranget e tij magjike ne horizontet e figurave te kujteses, te anticipuar si metafore universale, per te na shpalosur ne kaleoidoskop imazhesh dhe plot ngrohtesi njerezore. Libri i tij poetik me i famshem "Erdhi ora te vdes perseri", nuk eshte aspak nje mall nekrofilik. 

Ai ne te vertete nuk ka patur asnjehere ndermend te vdese asnjehere seriozisht, por te ringjallet poetikisht dhe 1000 vdekjet e tij, te vulgaritetit te jetes se perditshme, t'i konvertoje ne nje kohe mitike, ne nje deshmi origjinale dhe te paimitueshme. Ai ka mundur ta realizoje kete thjeshtesisht, ndonese permes nje drame te brendshme perveluese, paradoksale te pafund. Kjo tregon kurajon e tij te madhe dhe nje dinjitet te vecante. Kjo te con tek ideja e patjetersueshme se ai nuk ka jetuar kot, se nuk mund te flitet per nje shperdorim te llahtarshem te jetes, ajo qe ishte e jashtme tek ai, nuk ishte asnjehere e brendshme. 

***

Frederik Rreshpja ka lindur ne 19 korrik 1940 ne Shkoder. Ne vendlindje ka kryer arsimin e mesem, pastaj ka punuar arsimtar ne fshatrat e Shkodres, pastaj nepunes, pergjegjes kulture etj. Poezite e para i ka botuar ne fillim te viteve '60 te shekullit te kaluar. Ne vitin 1967, pati sukses te vecante me vellimin poetik "Rapsodi shqiptare". Eshte marre me publicistike dhe ese letrare. Per shume vjet, ka qene i burgosur per bindjet politike dhe jeta e tij ka qene shume e trazuar. Ne vitin 1991, ishte kryeredaktor i gazetes "ORA" si edhe kandidat per deputet. Nga viti 1992, ai ishte president i shtypshkronjes "Europa". Ka qene edhe drejtor i revistes kulturore-letrare "Europa" dhe i gazetes "Lajmi i mbremjes". Ne vitin 2000, ai ishte i rrenuar ekonomikisht. Nuk dihet se c'u be me pronesine e shtypshkronjes qe posedonte, ai fliste per mashtrime qe i kishin bere, ndonese une e kam ruajtur nje kopje te nje dokumenti te noterizuar qe ai ia jepte shtypshkronjen ne perdorim Sadat Brahjas, dhe ky i fundit ishte e detyruar t'i jepte 700 mije leke te vjetra ne muaj. Nuk di perse nuk funksionoi kjo marreveshje, Frederiku perjetoi Odisene e nje varferie te skajshme te mbetjes neper rruge, kjo pike duhet sqaruar mire, duhet te dale pergjegjesia e njerezve te cilet e cuan ne kete gjendje apokaliptike. 

***

Me Frederik Rreshpen jam njohur afro 40 vjet me pare. E kam ruajtur perhere miqesine me te, ndersa shume te tjere, nuk e ruajten dot kete miqesi. Rreshpja spikati qe ne fillim si nje poet me nje talent te cuditshem, enuin, krejtesisht modern. Pervec poezive, ai shkroi peralla te denja per vete penen e Oskar Uajldit. Kishte energji te medha, ndonese nuk ishte asnjehere ambicioz, teper i shkujdesur, moskokecares. I lire ne mendime, rebel i pandreqshem dhe i pathyeshem ne cdo kohe, aventuren e artit e plazmoi ne dizonance me aventuren e jetes, pikerisht si shprehje te lirise ekzistenciale. Kundeshtar i diktatures, ai perjetoi gati 20vjet si i burgosur politik, i harruar dhe i pabotuar, perhere me nje identitet te spikatur antikonformist, sfidant i llojit rembojan. Jo rastesisht i lindur ne Shkoder, e cila mund te quhet nje kryeqytet letrar i Barletit dhe i Bogdanit, i Fishtes dhe i Mjedes etj, pas vdekjes se Migjenit te madh,, Frederik Rreshpja eshte talenti me i shquar qe ka dale nga kjo treve - miter e poezise se shqetesuar te kombit. Pervecse poet, Frederik Rreshpja ishte edhe nje publicist i mprehte - esseja e tij e gjate "Marrezia e Itakes", eshte nga me te bukurat dhe interesantet ne letrat shqipe. Ai ishte edhe prozator humorist i rralle i tradites koniciane. 

***

Poezia e Frederik Rreshpja eshte me nje kod dhe nje apel simbolesh dhe nenkuptimesh. Ne poezine e tij, eshte nje finese teper e holle, nje delikatese e brendshme qe te habit. Te duket se trilli i metafores de Radiane hedh argjendin e vet te kalter tek peisazhet e ashpra alpine, onirike, ne agloshet e shpellave, ku mbijetojne perendite ilire, tek kasollja e vjeshtes me zogj mitesh, ku fluturojne kometat dhe alekinet, ne horizonte me gruntin primitiv te shiut, tek rete dhe tek plazhet, ku Frederik Rreshpja ka mbledhur qeramikat e thyera te dashurive te lashta, aty ku, udha e vjeter rri si patkoi i fatit tek porta e shekujve. Epika nuk mungon: 

Koka e trimit, ne dhembet e eres,

Shpata, ne duart e shiut. 

Duket se sozia e Milosoas, futet tek emri i Medaut ilir, per te gjetur dallendyshen e humbur pas 7 bjeshkeve te Filip Shirokes, apo xhindin e vogel te perallave dhe te rrefimtarise popullore, nen nje qiell te trishtuar qe gjemon nga kavaleria e shirave te Eposit Verior. 

Per te, femijeria eshte nje perralle e shumefishte, atdheu i imazheve: 

Luanet e thyer te femijerise, 

Pune uje te pusi i vjeter, 

Mbi zjarret e trendafilave ngroh duart Saadiu,

Me turbanin prej vese. 

Frederik Rreshpja pikturon si nje varg Van Gog. Per te krijuar ne fakt nje kozmogoni ngjyrash dhe ndijimesh, ku panteizmi eshte edhe impresionizem, ku ka perhere shume fanitje fosforeshente, fantazma te shenjta te kujteses kombetare, kalores anonime te imagjinates, detare te qiellit, imazhe arketipale te pashperbershem, ose metafora te antropomorfizuara. Poeti eshte perhere nje lloj Princ i Vogel ekzyperian, por i veshur me tirqe dukagjinase, binjak i Omerit te vajtuar nga Ajkuna, per te kerkuar pa pushim "detet e rrezikshem te pafundesise perrallore", sic eshte shprehur dikur Kitsi i madh. Por asnjehere ne kete clirim kufijsh dhe dimensionesh, ne kete transparence te materies se gurtezuar, Frederik Rreshpja nuk e humb sensin e dashurise, sepse per te arti nuk eshte "nje kopesht i trilluar ku kercejne bretkosa te verteta" (Mariana Mur). Dhe ja, qe qeniet mitike, nuk i shpetojne dot ironise paresore si nje biresim, si nje katharsis. 

Homeri, stergjyshi yne antropoid, eshte nje lajtmotiv, po edhe nje sinkope. Sipas Rreshpes, Homerin e bene heronjte me shume sesa talenti. Nga Eposi i Trojes, deri te Hollivudi, paradoksi te con edhe tek Homeret e industrializuar. Ndaj Frederik Rreshpja thote me nje qetesi olimpike, bashkekohore, te ndryshme nga tradita: 

E verbeta ime madheshtore me syze Hong-Kong -u,

Beje nje Iliadeper mua!

Ky konceptim te kujton Bertold Brehtin e mencur. Frederik Rreshpja tenton te beje te lexueshem nje "Index exportagorium". Ai paralajmeron per profetet e rreme: 

Zeusi, Atena dhe tere zotat, duhen thyer,

Per te rindertuar duart e Fidias. 

***

Ishuj te ndritshem i jane shfaqur poetit ne retine, nen qiej absurde. Ai ishte gjithmone nje pagan i vjeter qe deborerat i shnderronte ne mermere statujash ilire. Keshtu, ai shenohet per te tjeret si nje "homeo scriptor" dhe thote per poezite e tij delikate, plot fantazi frazen proverbiale "Madame Bovary c'est moi", aq me teper se sic eshte shprehur ai "Nen cdo molle, nje Eve e ka pritur". Kjo eshte dashuria ne tere kuptimin e mistershem dhe e pazevendesueshme. Do te shtoja se emri biblik i Eves eshte nje metaforizim i muzave te poetit, i oreve bjeshketare, qe ne shekullin e TV dhe Kibernetikes, prape nuk e kane humbur fuqine cudiberese te fatit dhe te artit. 

***

Nese nga pikepamja okulare, poezite e Rreshpes te kujtojne mozaiket paleokristiane te Antikitetit te Vone plot peisazhe baritore dhe kafshe alegorike, nga pikepamja e sonoritetit ato jane plot harmoni. 

***

Sipas teorise se bihevioristeve, cdo lexim ne heshtje percillet edhe nga levizjet e pezave zanore. Ne kete kuptim, leximi i poezise rreshpiane eshte nje muzike e rrezikshme, se te zoteron, por teresisht e shendeteshme dhe frymezueshme. 

***

Tani "ante mortem" (pas vdekjes), ne mund te arsyetojme dhimbjen per te. Te poezia e tij, eshte qartesia, delikatja, jo demoniakia. as vulgarja. Dykuptimesia e natyres dhe simboleve, eshte kudo. Ne kishen e fjales, Frederik Rreshpja eshte nje drite altari. Ai nuk pati ne perditshmerine e tij te nemur ankesa lotmbushura. Ai e dinte sekretin e plastikes se peisazheve te detit dhe te henes. Ai e dinte sekretin edhe te bukurise se paracaktuar te vdekjes. Lirika per te, ishte si nje fe estetike. Frederik Rreshpja eshte nje nga poetet lirike me te medhenj te poezise shqipe te koherave. Shpresoj se keshtu do te cmohet edhe me vone. 

*** 

E pamundur, e pamundur, e pamundur te rikujtoj te tera hollesirat. Koha eshte rrafshuese. Megjithate, me kujtohet babai i Frederikut, te cilit ai i ngjante, me floke dhe mustaqe te thinjura, me kujtohet nena e tij te cilin ai e adhuronte "Eshte Perendia ime", me kujtohen motrat e Frederikut qe kane vdekur, Neta, Pashka, Ciata. Cuditerisht, ne shtepine e tij, ne oborr lulezon akoma edhe sot, nje shege e vjeter e mbjelle nga dora e Hile Mosit. Familja e Rreshpajve eshte me origjine nga Dukagjini legjendar. Kam qene me qindra here ne shtepine e tij ne Shkoder, vellezerit e tij Keli dhe Gjoni, per nje cudi qe nuk e kam kuptuar kurre asnjehere, perhere me kane thirrur "Xhaxhi Moikom". Ne rinine e tij, Frederik Rreshpja kishte talent edhe per pikture. Ne 1970, me ka bere edhe mua nje portret vizatimi, si edhe me ka kushtuar nje poezi. Me vone, m- beri nje portret te nenes. Ky njeri, kishte kultin e nenes, nuk ma merr mendja qe ne jeten e tij - dhe kete, nuk di ta shpjegoj, te kete patur ndonje femer tjeter. Pervec personazhit beatrician, te shpikur prej tij dhe te quajtur Lora. Sa pikellim, sa mungese dashurie ka patur ne jeten e ketij njeriu! Por tani, ai eshte i qete. Hera e pare qe ai shijon paqen, ate paqe qe ai e metonte i etur. Biografia e tij e paqete u mbyll ne moshen 66-vjecare. Mund te rronte edhe me teper. Por ne vetem mund te shprehemi, ashtu sic thonte dikur Homeri, "se kjo gje, eshte ne duart e Zotave". Frederik Rreshpja eshte rikthyer ne femijerine e tij, kur mahnitej nga bjeshket, sepse ai nuk ka nevoje per purgator, as per hapesira te ndermjetme, plot gjemba dhe mosmirenjohje, ai shetit ne vise kinse te panjohura, por qe i kishte zbuluar shume kohe me pare, te fantazise dhe te vdekjes, ai la gjurme delikate si ato te kaprojve perrallore, ai artikuloi poezi dhe figura te cilat mund te vertiten sipas nje muzike pitagorike qiellore ne ameshim. AMEN!

Marre nga Koha Jone 18 shkurt 2006

----------


## Labeati

Nje shkrim i botuar ne te gjalle te Poetit (2004) marre nga 

www.albanovaonline.com


*S'DUA T&#203; PIK&#203;LLOHET KUSH P&#203;R FATIN TIM*

Poeti, tregimtari dhe eseisti Frederik Rreshpja

Hans-Joachim Lanksch 


Frederik Rreshpja (a Reshpja, t&#235; dhanat luhaten), i lindun m&#235; 1941 (a 1940, t&#235; dhanat luhaten) &#226;sht nji legjend&#235; p&#235;r s&#235; gjalli. 

Njoh&#235;sit serioz&#235; t&#235; poezis&#235; ia nisin kuvendit t&#235; entuziazmuem sapo p&#235;rmendet emni i Fred Reshpes. N&#235; jet&#235;n publike dhe n&#235; sken&#235;n letrare t&#235; Shqipnis&#235;, ai nuk &#226;sht i pranish&#235;m. P&#235;rmbledhjet e poezis&#235; s&#235; tij nuk gjenden m&#226; n&#235; shitje. Kritika letrare n&#235; Shqipn&#237;, me sa ekziston, nuk e merr m&#226; n&#235; dijeni poetin Reshpja. 

Nga "Leksikoni i shkrimtar&#235;ve shqiptar&#235; 1501 – 2001" i Hasan Hasanit (Prishtin&#235;, 2003) e m&#235;sojm&#235; vendin e shkollimit dhe t&#235; studimeve si dhe vjet&#235;t e botimit t&#235; librave t&#235; tij, kurse nuk m&#235;sojm&#235; me asnji fjal&#235; qi Frederik Rreshpja ka ken&#235; burgaxhi politik p&#235;r 17 vjet, mu n&#235; mosh&#235;n m&#226; produktive t&#235; &#231;do shkrimtari, mes mosh&#235;s 30-vje&#231;e dhe 50-vje&#231;e, gj&#226; qi e m&#235;sojm&#235; vet&#235;m nga "Historia e Let&#235;rsis&#235; Shqiptare" e Robert Elsie-t (Tiran&#235; – Pej&#235;, 2003). Reshpja dhe as nuk &#226;sht i p&#235;rk&#235;dheluni i botuesve dhe p&#235;rkthyesve. Jo pak vepra t&#235; tij duket s'jan&#235; t&#235; botueme dhe myken n&#235; kese najlloni n&#235;p&#235;r hotele dhe miq t&#235; tij. Prap&#235;seprap&#235;, ai figuron me disa poezi n&#235; "Anthologie de la po&#233;sie albanaise" t&#235; Aleksand&#235;r Zotos (Chamb&#233;ry, 1998) dhe n&#235; "Antologjin&#235; e poezis&#235; shqipe. Gjysm&#235;shekulli i art&#235;" t&#235; Ali Aliut (Tetov&#235;, 2000) si dhe e rrumbullakson punimin e shk&#235;lqyesh&#235;m t&#235; Gazmend Krasniqit "Poezi. Sprov&#235; antologjike" (Tiran&#235;, 2003). 

Qysh prej do kohe pothuej nuk ke si me e takue personalisht Frederik Reshpen mbasi nuk ka m&#226; ndonji vendbanim t&#235; p&#235;rhersh&#235;m.
N&#235; intervist&#235;, dhan&#235; revist&#235;s "Z&#235;ri i Rinis&#235;" m&#235; 1992, hasim n&#235; shprehjen e tij "*nuk e di se ka mbet&#235; ndonj&#235; gj&#235; n&#235; k&#235;t&#235; bot&#235;, q&#235; t&#235; m&#235; g&#235;zoj&#235;. Gjith &#231;’kam dashur e kam humbur. –Kur trishtohem shkruaj. Prandaj shkruaj shum&#235;*." N&#235; po at&#235; intervist&#235; lajmroi se donte me hap&#235;, se shpejti, nji gazet&#235; t&#235; pamvarun p&#235;r intelektual&#235;t. Kryesisht kultur&#235;, art, jasht&#235; politik&#235;s. Edhe t&#235; botote libra.

Se &#231;far&#235; u b&#226; mbasandej, e m&#235;sojm&#235; nga artikulli i arkeologut dhe poetit Moikom Zeqo te "Koha Jon&#235;" e 15 dhetorit 2003: Frederik Reshpja punote dhe botote shkrime si kryeredaktor i gazet&#235;s "Ora". U b&#226; pronar i nji shtypshkronje, themeloi sht&#235;pin&#235; botuese "Evropa", botote revista dhe gazeta aq t&#235; bujshme sa dhe t&#235; jet&#235;shkurta, fitote pasuni, nuk mundte me b&#226; idare me parat&#235; e bollshme dhe e humbi shpejt pasunin&#235; e vet. Edhe njiher&#235; e humbi gati gjith&#231;ka. Reshpja filloi me rrnue paqet&#235; dhe &#231;rregullt, gj&#226; qi ia prishte gjithnji e m&#226; shum&#235; sh&#235;ndetin. M&#235; 2001 p&#235;soi nji hemorragji cerebrale ku p&#235;r pak nuk shkoi n&#235; at&#235; bot&#235;. Nuk kishte m&#226; se ku me nd&#234;jt&#235;. Shpesh ishte pa as nji lek. Moikom Zeqo dhe nji mik tjet&#235;r e vendos&#235;n Frederikun n&#235; nji azil privat n&#235; mes t&#235; gjelb&#235;rimit. Ai e mori veten dhe zu me shkrue pothuej pand&#235;rpr&#233;. Prap&#235;seprapi, vetmin&#235; e azilit s'e duroi m&#226; shum&#235; se 6 muej, e &#231;uen te familja n&#235; Shkod&#235;r ku prap&#235; thurte poezi me poezi, botote n&#235; periodik deri sa nuk e duroi m&#226; jet&#235;n atje dhe shkoi p&#235;rs&#235;ri n&#235; Tiran&#235;. Endej hotel me hotel, parat&#235; i b&#226;te tym dhe u b&#226; trand&#235;lin&#235;. 

Disa dit&#235; pa u botue artikulli i naltp&#235;rmendun, Moikom Zeqon e mor&#235;n n&#235; telefon tue than&#235; qi Frederik Reshpja qe n&#235; gjendje t&#235; rand&#235; sh&#235;ndetsore, i rrezuem mbi nji tavolin&#235; n&#235; nji lokal. Zeqoja shkoi atje dhe s'e gjeti m&#226;.
Nji mike ime, gazetarja e kultur&#235;s te "Panorama", Admirina Pe&#231;i zu me k&#235;rkue Frederik Reshpen dhe i ra n&#235; gjurm&#235;, mbas ca dit&#235;sh, n&#235; bar "Lux". Ai kishte gjet&#235; strehim te nji mik. P&#235;rpara, prap&#235; ka ken&#235; n&#235; azil dhe prap&#235; e paska marr&#235; dheun nd&#235;r sy. Pse?! "Jam m&#235;suar t&#235; arratisem, nga burgu, nga m&#235;rzia, nga njer&#235;zit e pad&#235;shiruesh&#235;m, nga azili, dhe nga vajzat e bukura si Mona Liza e Davin&#231;it" – i tha Admirina Pe&#231;it. 

Edhe te miku i tij nuk nd&#234;jti shum&#235; dhe iku prap&#235;. 
Frederik Reshpen mundesh me e quejt&#235; mjesht&#235;r n&#235; artin e rrnes&#235;s pa u shqet&#235;sue p&#235;r pun&#235;ra materiale. Nd&#235;rsa d&#235;shtueka me q&#235;ndrue n&#235; realitetin trivial dhe grotesk t&#235; p&#235;rditshm&#235;nis&#235;, ai e zotnon artin e t&#235; shkruemit sa rrall&#235;kush tjet&#235;r. I mjafton nji inventar p&#235;r &#231;udi t&#235; vog&#235;l motivesh dhe fjal&#235;sh ky&#231;e. Zog, stin&#235;, h&#235;n&#235;, det, shi, pik&#235;llim, zem&#235;r, bregdet, r&#235;r&#235;, qiell ... k&#235;to dhe disa pak shtylla t&#235; tjera leksikore t&#235; bot&#235;s s&#235; tij poetike i kombinon p&#235;r imazhe gjithnji t&#235; reja e t&#235; fresk&#235;ta plot intensitet dhe bukuri. Togfjal&#235;she dhe imazhe poetike duket i shkrepen sa Mozartit melodit&#235; dhe harmonit&#235;. Ndryshe nga shum&#235; poet&#235; t&#235; tjer&#235;, te ai nuk ke me has&#235; n&#235; imazhe dhe metafora t&#235; k&#235;rkueme e t&#235; pispillosuna. Me gjith&#235; origjinalitetin e tyne, poezit&#235; e tij t&#235; duken si shprehja e natyrshme dhe stringente e gjendjes s&#235; tij shpirtnore.

Poezit&#235; e Frederik Reshpes s'p&#235;rmbajn&#235; barra t&#235; panevojshme, fjal&#235; t&#235; gzhollta. &#199;do element teksti &#226;sht me funksion. Tekstet, megjithat&#234;, nuk t&#235; duken t&#235; turnueme dhe t&#235; mpira, por jan&#235; plot ngroht&#235;si dhe jet&#235;. Sa e paqet&#235; dhe e trazueme t&#235; jet&#235; jeta e Frederik Reshp&#235;s p&#235;r s&#235; jashtmi, aq i p&#235;rshkon poezit&#235; e tij nji frym&#235; e qet&#235; dhe e rregullt&#235;, ku rregullsia dhe qet&#235;sia e vjershave t&#235; tij aspak nuk t&#235; b&#226;hen sikur kapak artificial mbi nji vulkan vlues.

Reshpja s'&#226;sht poet i gaz&#235;llimit himnik, pa l&#235;re ekzaltimin komb&#235;tar. Temat e tij jan&#235; humbja, dhimbja, vetmia, qi i derdh n&#235; vargje t&#235; nji individualiteti dhe bukurie prek&#235;se. 
*Larg gjith&#235; topos&#235;ve avazesh albanocentrike, poezia e Frederik Reshpes &#226;sht let&#235;rsi e dor&#235;s s&#235; par&#235; t&#235; kalibrit europian.*

Hans-Joachim Lanksch, m&#235; 02 mars 2004

----------


## Labeati

Poezi te Frederik Rreshpjes:
---------------------------------------


*PERGJITHMONE* 

O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.
Kur te mbyllen syte e mi, nuk do te kete me det 
Dhe varkat e loteve kane per te ngecur ne stere.
Shkoj dhe shirat po i le te kyçura 
Por do te ktherm perseri ne çdo stine qe te dua.
Une kam qene trishtimi i botes. 
O ajr i mbremjes mbeshtillme, erdhi ora te vdes perseri.

----------


## joss

Gjenite lindin, nuk behen. 
Kam patur nderin te pi nje kafe ne Shkoder me Frederikun, ne vitin 1992. Kishte nje fuqi intelekti qe te shokonte. Diktatura u soll shume keq me te.

----------

